# Show Halters



## EquineLover (Jan 14, 2007)

What halter do you use in performance/Showmanship?Can you be docked pts for usuns a barn halter,even if its clean,and fits well?What does California Style mean?What do you use in Showmanship?Can you use the same Halter for Halter in Showmanship?






Can WCMHR minis be shown at most shows,or do they have to be for WCMHR?


----------



## Jill (Jan 14, 2007)

For showmanship classes, I like to use a western style halter, but one with thin / delicate looking straps vs. the bulky looking halters many use. I think the leather on my western show halters is abot 1/2" wide. They are strong, but do not look bulky on a little mini head.

For jumping classes and for Liberty (where you take off the halter and then put it back on at the end), I think a nice, clean nylon halter is fine. Some of them have overlays that make them a little fancier and that is nice. For Liberty, you want to be sure the halter is easy to put on and isn't too stiff or bulky at the end making it hard to fit the strap through the buckle because the horse may decide it didn't really want to be caught after all.

For halter classes, I love my victor halters, which have closed rings and a very classic / won't go out of style look. I also have a closed ring Billy Royal brand and a couple BKM type halters with flared nose bands that suit just about any horse.

As to WCMHR papers, the only shows you can do with WCMHR only horses are WCHMHR show(s) and local open shows where usually many breeds are shown against each other. For example, I have shown my minis at open shows against quarter horses (and often won).

In order to show at the breed shows, you need AMHR papers (for AMHR shows) and AMHA papers (for AMHA shows).


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 14, 2007)

For showmanship, I use a plain leather halter - no silver - but high quality leather and buckles, and fairly narrow. I use this same halter for hunter, jumper and halter obstacle.






I have Victor style halters of other brands that I use for halter. See below.






Both photos by Ellen Leffingwell, Photography to Remember.

For liberty, I just purchased a nylon halter with a throatlatch snap!!! I get so nervous that I have a hard time buckling a regular halter.


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Jan 14, 2007)

For my halter and showmanship classes I use the same Arab Halter and Lead. No changes for me. But I have a really nice nylon halter with matching lead that I used for hunter/ jumping, obstacle and liberty this year.

My Arab halter that I have is beaded and I use it at every show. I always have done really well with it too.


----------



## EquineLover (Jan 14, 2007)

targetsmom said:


> For showmanship, I use a plain leather halter - no silver - but high quality leather and buckles, and fairly narrow. I use this same halter for hunter, jumper and halter obstacle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really like your Victor Halter.


----------



## Devon (Jan 14, 2007)

EquineLover said:


> targetsmom said:
> 
> 
> > For showmanship, I use a plain leather halter - no silver - but high quality leather and buckles, and fairly narrow. I use this same halter for hunter, jumper and halter obstacle.
> ...


The one on her mare isnt her Victor



: Though victors are similar only Clkosed ring and silver. It just slipped my mind where hers is from but thats the oen Im ordering most likely or a victor :lol: I use my nice Show araby halter for showmanship as well and western for Jumping exc.


----------



## whitney (Jan 15, 2007)

Does anyone have pictures of the victors in gold like Targetsmom?


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 15, 2007)

Sorry for the confusion - I was tired when I posted this last night. The halter in front is not a Victor, it's from Star Lake Tack; I can't remember if it is the Shiloh or Shepard, but it's the one with the tapered noseband. It comes in several other colors.


----------



## kaykay (Jan 15, 2007)

for liberty we use the nylon halters that open under the throat and latch back on. no buckles! they are sometimes hard to find in mini size but double diamond usually has them


----------



## Jill (Jan 15, 2007)

Here are some Victors in gold like on Targetsmom's horse:


----------



## Jill (Jan 15, 2007)

Just a note about the nylon halters that snap under the throat. I have some of those as well and they are great on most horses, but I do have some who hate for me to pull a halter over their ears -- which is what you do with these kind. Just be sure your liberty horse isn't going to shy back a little when you slip that over his/her ears because whatever reaction they have at home will be magnified 10 fold in the ring after the music has stopped!


----------



## idahopinto (Jan 15, 2007)

Where can Victors halters be purchased? Any websites?

Thank you

Timmery


----------



## billiethekid40 (Jan 15, 2007)

In a pinch for local open shows I have even used a calf halter from the co-op. Its thin black leather with the shape of a show halter (crown and nose piece) with a buckel over the crown to adjust. Closed rings and atching lead with chain. Very plain, very inexpensive. Easy to have altered to have the nose band fit (I didn't get the chance and showed with a slightly too large halter) Also easy to add spiffyness with some "bling" (buttons, jewels, conchos etc) at home. I sure wouldn't use one at a big show, but for practice and local shows, I kinda like the simple look of them. (and they are very sturdy, built for baby cows with no manners LOL) I find its easy to find a nice one with baby soft leather for cheap here. I would use that for halter, showmanship, or liberty but not for jumping or obstacle.


----------



## Jill (Jan 15, 2007)

Last year, I ordered 6 new Victor halters for my own horses and several more for friends' horses directly from Victor himself. Take a look at his website -- http://www.victorcustomtack.com/ -- and give him a call to see if he has time to make any more miniature horse show halters. The styles you may choose from are shown as 9D and 9H on his website. I got mine for less than anyone is selling knock offs for and WAY less than people were selling used Victors for... He's such a nice man. Victor does have a thick accent so just listen close to understand what he is telling you. Also, if you don't mind, let him know Jill O'Roark told you to call



:

_PS If you're wanting to get one, it's important to order it before Arabian show horse season gets going as he is very busy once that starts..._


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Jan 15, 2007)

I use a thin Western style halter for all my performance classes (except driving of course). I think the bulky ones look bad on miniatures, not to mention a lot of them I see look cheap. I bought mine from Showtime Tack , and I LOVE it. Mine was $175, but it was well worth it. And they are also great to deal with too.

Here is my halter:


----------



## Jill (Jan 15, 2007)

Breanne,

Is your halter made out of beta biothane? If so, that is almost exactly like one of my performance halters only mine has different bars / buckle trim on it (similar but different). Mine was $200 a few years ago from Mini Express but had to be sent back a couple of times as the bars came off at one end. It is fine now after they fixed it good.

I have two others from Ozark that were only $80 or so, and I like them just as well, maybe even a _little_ more, than the more expensive beta biothane fancy performance halter. The bars are prettier on the more expensive beta biothane halter, but I think the less expensive leather one looks more delicate (yet is still plenty strong). Just for anyone wanting a nice performance halter but not wanting to spend that much money. I am proud to use both these types.

Additionally, I think that Primetime sells undecorated black and brown beta biothane halters and leads that may make nice for showmanship and performance. I haven't seen them in person, but from the pictures they do look nice and I'm thinking they run around $30.

A nice thing about beta biothane is how easy it is to keep clean and it will not ever rot or break down.

Jill


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Jan 15, 2007)

Jill said:


> Breanne,
> 
> Is your halter made out of beta biothane? If so, that is almost exactly like one of my performance halters only mine has different bars / buckle trim on it (similar but different). Mine was $200 a few years ago from Mini Express but had to be sent back a couple of times as the bars came off at one end. It is fine now after they fixed it good.
> 
> ...


I am not sure if it is or not. I mean it looks and smells ( :lol: ) like leather, but it feels a bit different from the leather things I have. I have never felt or seen biothane in person, so I am not sure.. I have used mine probably around 5-10 times, and its held up fine. When you said your bars started coming off I quickly went and checked mine, and they seem to be pretty darn stuck to the leather (or whatever it is, lol). I bought mine at World, and after looking at some others there (and after looking online), I really liked the one from Showtime best.


----------



## EquineLover (Jan 15, 2007)

Does anyone have the websites for Ozark and Primetime?


----------



## kaykay (Jan 15, 2007)

ozark is www.minitack.com


----------



## whitney (Jan 16, 2007)

Jill I've seen that picture before. I was so taken with your "boy" I didn't even look at the halter.

Do you have pictures of the victor with the solid gold center?


----------



## Jill (Jan 16, 2007)

Oh thanks










I don't have any pictures of that halter but will see about getting some. I also have a Billy Royal one with a gold center. The Victor one I bought didn't fit the horse I bought it for (Bacardi), so I got the Billy Royal one for him instead. But, I do think it will fit Flirt, etc., so will be used. I will see about getting some shots of it! I also have one with a solid burgundy nose, but those are pretty popular so you'd have seen that kind before. My others are silver versions of the one pictured on Destiny.


----------



## EquineLover (Jan 16, 2007)

Would just a nice,plain leather halter be ok for Showmanship,Obstacle,and Jumping?


----------



## Jill (Jan 16, 2007)

EquineLover said:


> Would just a nice,plain leather halter be ok for Showmanship,Obstacle,and Jumping?


Yep



:


----------



## Aubrey715 (Jan 16, 2007)

I called Victor today and ordered another one. Along with a couple other things. As Jill said he is a very nice man and yes he has a strong accent but if you listen you can understand him. The 9D's are 114.50 and the 9H's are i believe around 95.00. That is a great price for the halters, cheaper than some other halters that aren't near as good as Victor's. Right now is the perfect time to order one if you want one because he told me that the Arabian shows start some time is March.


----------



## Jill (Jan 16, 2007)

Yay! I'm happy you got an order in, Aubrey!!! I was really surprised last year to find how inexpensive they are compared to the knock-off's and the second hand ones others are selling.

Also, if you do like any of his conchos for minis, they are gorgeous and he makes those himself, too! I got one pair from him and then others I ordered from various places. His are just gorgeous.


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Jan 16, 2007)

Do they want you using QH style show halters for showmanship or is the Arab show halters ok? I use the same Arab show halter for showmanship and halter. Is that bad thing??? Since I was always told a judge likes to see you control with little to nothing on them. I've done very well doing it that way too. Just curious


----------



## Jill (Jan 16, 2007)

I also have sometimes shown in showmanship with arab style halters and done well with the horses pivoting perfectly, etc. and first place ribbons. I think if you have the option to use a western or nice leather stable halter, that is actually a better look for showmanship, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Feather1414 (Jan 16, 2007)

I have two different western halters, and I don't think my regular show halter for halter is all that fancy.

Anyways, here is Peanuts...











I got this halter off Ebay for $30. It even clips under the chin, it works better than MANY halters I have seen and I love it. Works perfectly for Peanut.

Then Dealers I got at the 05 AMHR Nationals, and it was $80 on sale. I believe it would have been about $130 full price. Anyways, i think it's the perfect halter.


----------



## EquineLover (Jan 16, 2007)

Do you have to use an Arabian style halter in Halter?


----------



## Jill (Jan 16, 2007)

There is not a rule that says you "have" to but at a registry show, pretty much everyone in halter will be using arab style halters.


----------



## Abby (Jan 16, 2007)

I always thought showmanship was a western style class.

So if you show with an arab style halter do you still wear the western garb yourself (hat boots gloves)?

Lee


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Jan 17, 2007)

Abby said:


> I always thought showmanship was a western style class.
> 
> So if you show with an arab style halter do you still wear the western garb yourself (hat boots gloves)?
> 
> Lee



Yes. Well, atleast that's all I have ever seen.

Though, I would perfer not to use Arab halters, just because it isn't "traditional", and the Western halters have more "umph" to them. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Jan 17, 2007)

Darn that means I have to go find a little western halter now...LOL...I sure hope the hubby doesn't mind... I have one that can be converted to look more western type I might have to make that do til I get more money..Or if all else fails I will use my arab one til then too..


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Jan 17, 2007)

PrestigeMiniHorses said:


> Darn that means I have to go find a little western halter now...LOL...I sure hope the hubby doesn't mind... I have one that can be converted to look more western type I might have to make that do til I get more money..Or if all else fails I will use my arab one til then too..


Remember, a nice plain leather one would work just fine too. And if I didn't make this clear before, I have seen one or two Arab halters used (and the horses placed), I just don't like the look. There's no need to go out and buy a Western halter right now!





Edited for grammar.


----------



## EquineLover (Jan 18, 2007)

What shoes/boots do you wear for showing?With big horses,we always use boots,but I wasnt sure if that's the same for minis or not.What color outfits do you like,and what do you like to wear,vests,blazers,etc?Whats most comfortable to move around in,and so you arent so hot in the summer?Do you have pictures of your outfits?If anyone else has some showing questions they want to ask,feel free to ask them on here,I dont mind,and I like reading about showing.





Another thing that I forgot to add,how do you coordinate colors?I know you match the color of your shoes/boots,and pants,and do you match that to your hat also?


----------



## Jill (Jan 19, 2007)

For boots, I like to wear ariats that zip up because they wipe clean from sand dust easier than the kind that lace. I wear blazers and usually new (not faded) black jeans. Under the blazer, usually, I have a black tank top. I change blazers depending on which horse I'm showing (halter).


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Jan 19, 2007)

Its super hard around here to find a mini halter around here thats leather...hard enough when they are nylon at that...anyone know where i can order one for cheap or even a nice looking western show halter for the minis for cheap...Thank goodness income taxes are coming in soon..


----------



## Sandee (Jan 20, 2007)

PrestigeMiniHorses said:


> Its super hard around here to find a mini halter around here thats leather...hard enough when they are nylon at that...anyone know where i can order one for cheap or even a nice looking western show halter for the minis for cheap...Thank goodness income taxes are coming in soon..


Try minitack. Here's a couple: http://www.minitack.com/mw28.htm

http://www.minitack.com/lll1003.htm


----------

